# 💥THUỐC DIỆT MỐI TẬN GỐC AMAZON - 0564018313



## kimchi8 (6/12/21)

*THUỐC DIỆT MỐI TẬN GỐC AMAZON - 0564018313*


THUỐC DIỆT MỐI TẬN GỐC AMAZON


*Giá*: 75k/1lọ.
*Miễn ship: *khi mua từ 2 lọ trở lên
*Loại thuốc:* dung dịch
*Dung tích lọ:* 50ml
Để diệt tận gốc tổ mối, diệt mối vua, diệt luôn mối chúa và diệt toàn tổ mối phải dùng đúng loại thuốc diệt mối mới hiệu quả. THUỐC DIỆT MỐI TẬN GỐC AMAZON với cơ chế lây nhiễm của thuốc sẽ diệt tận gốc tổ mối.​
*Thông tin THUỐC DIỆT MỐÍ TẬN GỐC*

- Thành phần chính thuốc diệt mối tận gốc: hoạt chất sinh học, mật mía, hương nấm mối, bột cellulose và các phụ gia khác.
Tác dụng thuốc: THUỐC DIỆT MỐÍ TẬN GỐC là Diệt tận gốc hệ thống tổ mối trong lòng công trình, nhất là đối với mối nhà- Coptotermes formosanus.

* Nguyên lý hoạt động của mối khi phun thuốc diệt mối sinh học*

- Khi phun thuốc diệt mối sinh hoc: Mối dính thuốc, chạy về tổ gây náo động cho toàn bộ tổ mối, kể cả mối bảo vệ cũng dính thuốc. Lượng mối dính thuốc sau khi chết sẽ làm mất cân bằng sống tại trung tâm tổ mối.
- Các yếu tố dưỡng khí, thức ăn, nước...dần mất đi: Nhiệt độ bị thay đổi đột ngột. Tất cả các điều kiện sống của tổ mối bị thay đổi, gây nên cái chết hàng loạt , dẫn tới cả tổ mối bị tiêu diệt.
- Xử lý bằng thuốc diệt mối sinh học, mối bị diệt tận gốc. Do đó, mối không có điều kiện phát sinh kháng thuốc.

*Hướng dẫn khi sử dụng :*

*1. Kiểm tra:*
 Dùng tuốc nơ vít dẹp kiểm tra tất cả các khu vực bị mối gây hại và các khu vực có cấu kiện gỗ. ( các nẹp gỗ, khung bao cửa, tủ sát tường, tủ bếp....)
Kiểm tra kỹ các khu vực sân vườn, gốc cây mục, gốc cây lâu năm, gỗ chất đống...

*2. Cách xử lý:*

Khưi các khu vực bị mối và nhỏ 4 đến 5 giọt vào các điểm mối xông lên. Nếu các khu vực mối xông lên nhiều thì nhỏ nhiều hơn và nhỏ đều. Mối ăn thuốc làm lây lan cho cả đàn 3 đến 5 ngày mối sẽ chết hết ( 3 ngày nếu là tổ mối mới, 5 ngày nếu tổ mối đã lâu năm).

*3. Phun ngăn ngừa:*

Bảo quản gỗ. Pha 50ml thuốc với 3 lít nước, phun được 100 m2 cho các cấu kiện gỗ sát mặt đất.

(Chú ý : lắc kỹ trước khi nhỏ và phun) - Không được uống - tránh xa tầm tay trẻ em

*LIÊN HỆ ☎ 0564018313

Khách hàng xem thêm hình ảnh thuốc diệt mối:*


----------

